# First question at HTS



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi guy's - it's very early days in my...our home theater set up and I've got a half plan that I think has already got a huge hole in it. I've been searching your forums and come up with this...

1. Use my old sub. Infinity HTS-20 60Hz? 120W....? Budget is kinda low, I don't even know if a). it works and b) if was ever any good to begin with.

2. Splash on an Onkyo 707.

3. save up for a JBL LC1 center speaker

4. Worry about the rest later, 2012 or something like that.

Well, I was having a chat with a good friend that happens to be a mover that picked up a set of Serwin Vega 380 SE's that were too big fro his apartment and offered them to me. Sure. I went to pick them up with my mom and two of my 3 kids in the car...sure they'd fit in the back of the hatchback. WOW they are huge! The wife said no way (I'll work on that) and I'm afraid the kids are gonna see how springy the cones are, with their pointiest toys.
Problem #1 is are these speakers worth fighting for? #2 They are 4 Ohm, do I have to buy a 4 Ohm center speaker and surrounds, or should I not worry about it? #3...Well, lets start wwith those two first. Thanks for your time guys!
s


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack. 

Are you going to be using the system for movie watching, music or both? 

Have you considered going the DIY route on you front and center speakers? 

Onkyo makes a very nice receiver. I have the 805 and love it. :T

Matt


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Matt - thanks for getting back..

Mostly movies but when the wife goes shoppin I love turining up a little Zepplin ( she just doesn't get it) but mostly movies. I was always dead jealous of a friends great sound system and if it takes a few years I put one together.

I haven't thought of DIY....just figured the pro's could do it better.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a little bump.....

Anyone have an opinion on these serwin vega's? 

Should I be concerned about buying 4ohm center and surrounds to match the vega's?

Any inputs appreciated!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for bumping this I meant to respond. What model number of Vegas are they? 

I would on the CV's and build something from PE
http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=769 
or go with SVS speakers. http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I think you can find smaller speakers that will sound better than the SV's Are these the ones with the large 12" or so drivers?
Using non 4 ohm speakers is better for the receiver as that puts allot of strain on the amps. The mains its ok to use 4ohm speakers. The 707 is a great receiver and gives you the option of adding an external amp to drive at least your mains if so desired.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

They are the 380's with the huge drivers - I just brought the second one home last night...they're a bit of a joke really! 'Back to the future' size! I think I'll take your advice and use these for temporary's till the cash comes in for something a little 'classier' to replace them.
I've seen the SVS mentioned a few times in my searches - I know the HTIB's are out of the question, but you guy's feel it's O.K. to buy a 5.1 kit from a speaker company? I thought that would fall under the same mass produced cheap rule. 
Is there a thread anyone knows about that could explain the ohm compatibility thing a little more (layman terms!)

Cheers. Pat.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS makes fantastic speakers and are not by any means close to anything you would get with a HTIB system, They get my vote for bang for buck.

Have a look at this article as it explains Ohms much better than I can.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Right on Tony - I'll read that tonight after work....


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Most important thing for the center is to match it as closely as possible to the L and R.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Those Vega's aren't worth the fight IMO. My favorite set is the Infinity Primus series. You'll find them at Fry's for demo(though the rooms and their condition tend to be dreadful) 

They have a very good F-R and good off-axis response.

for cheaper sets I like the Ascend Acoustics. SVS is also excellent.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

glaufman said:


> Most important thing for the center is to match it as closely as possible to the L and R.


As in the ohm rating of the centrer should match the ohm rating of the L and R? Or just match by manufacturer...


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry, I should've been more clear: in an ideal world, the front three would be identical. Next best, is the C is specifically designed by the MFR to match the LRs "voice." IMO anything else is a big compromise.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

O.K. - I see, matching is best.Looks like I'll hold on to the Vega's for now and keep them as outside speakers for parties and such when I do upgrade. I much prefer the look of the SVS. Do any of the usuall posters here run a set for their main system?

I can be pretty picky but the truth is I don't have a big enough of a budget to act that way. If the 'reviews' can be trusted on the SVS, then I think I have another choice made for me.


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

So I plugged the serwins and my infinity sub into an old reciever I had lying around and noticed the sub was dead - jogging my memory that the last time I had used it.....it had died. Took the guts out to have a poke around and found a lot of goop around two similar looking resistors (melted looking). Did a search in Guuggle and found some of he worst reviews out there for speaker equipment. I'm not even gonna try fixing this thing...should I keep the housing and cone? Just in case there's a use for it? I don't like to keep old lying around for years but it looks like there's life in the cone at least...


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

What model is the subwoofer? 

Matt


----------



## hayabusa3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Infinity HTS-20 60Hz. The driver on the vega's is bigger than the sub's. I don't have a center yet and it sounds muffled just watching tv, so I suppose that will be my first purchase.


----------

